# USB Drive mounting question / issue



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone else has had the same ongoing issue I have. Trying to see if it is a software related thing, or hardware in the car, or maybe my drive is giving up. 

My usb SSD keeps not wanting to mount to the car, where I'm getting the red X on the dashcam button. (Thank goodness they added that back, who knows how long I was going with it on the red X). I can sometimes get the drive to remount OK by unplugging it and plugging it back in. Sometimes it still won't read the drive.

Current setup is a samsung T5 SSD going through a jeda USB hub.

I've tried swapping usb C cables, ports, removing the hub all together. Nothing seems to make a difference. I've taken the drive itself out and ran the samsung disk checks on a PC and it comes back fine, and mounts on the first try. 

Is it possible there is something going on with my USB ports in the car, or maybe the software has an issue? Any other suggestions for things to try, because I'd hate going to tesla service over something like this (especially since I'm way out of warranty) and it seems like it could possibly be a software issue.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

What version of software does your car have?


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

garsh said:


> What version of software does your car have?


I'm on 2022.13.2.20


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a well-known issue with some of the 2022.13.* series of software.
You can reboot the computer to get it to work again for a little while. But you'll have to wait for a software update for this to be permanently fixed.









Here’s why Tesla says your Dashcam and Sentry Mode...


Here's why Tesla says your Dashcam and Sentry Mode aren't working right now Over the last few weeks we have received reports from several Tesla owners who have told us their Dashcam and Sentry Mode are no longer working. Based on those reports it appears as though the issue arose after the...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

garsh said:


> That's a well-known issue with some of the 2022.13.* series of software.
> You can reboot the computer to get it to work again for a little while. But you'll have to wait for a software update for this to be permanently fixed.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.. I was kind of guessing it was a software thing. I tried searching, but I guess my searching skills failed me on this one. Thanks!


----------



## simpsonhomer (Aug 29, 2018)

Derik said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has had the same ongoing issue I have. Trying to see if it is a software related thing, or hardware in the car, or maybe my drive is giving up.
> 
> My usb SSD keeps not wanting to mount to the car, where I'm getting the red X on the dashcam button. (Thank goodness they added that back, who knows how long I was going with it on the red X). I can sometimes get the drive to remount OK by unplugging it and plugging it back in. Sometimes it still won't read the drive.
> 
> ...


Have you checked if you have free space on the SSD? Deleting files/folders doesn't necessarily free up space (e.g., default behavior on Macs is to mark it for deletion only in case it needs to be recovered later—you have to do Option-Command-Delete to delete _and_ free up the space). All of this is moot if you format it every time (and if so, do you format it using the car's interface?).

I'm on 2022.16.3 and just recently had a bunch of weird behavior with Sentry/Dashcam until I realized my SSD (500GB T5 similar to yours) was full. I cleared it out and it's working fine again.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

simpsonhomer said:


> Have you checked if you have free space on the SSD? Deleting files/folders doesn't necessarily free up space (e.g., default behavior on Macs is to mark it for deletion only in case it needs to be recovered later—you have to do Option-Command-Delete to delete _and_ free up the space). All of this is moot if you format it every time (and if so, do you format it using the car's interface?).
> 
> I'm on 2022.16.3 and just recently had a bunch of weird behavior with Sentry/Dashcam until I realized my SSD (500GB T5 similar to yours) was full. I cleared it out and it's working fine again.


Drive is empty now. tried formatting it with the car and it just got an error with formatting. Pulled it up on my desktop and it shows 500gb of free space, but no teslacam folder. Going to reformat it here to see if it works again after that.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Derik said:


> Drive is empty now. tried formatting it with the car and it just got an error with formatting. Pulled it up on my desktop and it shows 500gb of free space, but no teslacam folder. Going to reformat it here to see if it works again after that.


At one point, I lliterally had to press format a dozen times before it worked.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> At one point, I lliterally had to press format a dozen times before it worked.


Good to know. It kept telling me there was an error, so I unplugged the drive, changed the cable, flipped it over, etc and tried again to get the same error message. 

I just reformatted it here, so I'm crossing my fingers it works next time.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Derik said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has had the same ongoing issue I have. Trying to see if it is a software related thing, or hardware in the car, or maybe my drive is giving up.
> 
> My usb SSD keeps not wanting to mount to the car, where I'm getting the red X on the dashcam button. (Thank goodness they added that back, who knows how long I was going with it on the red X). I can sometimes get the drive to remount OK by unplugging it and plugging it back in. Sometimes it still won't read the drive.
> 
> ...


When my drive has stopped working recently. I’ve tried cooling it down with the AC before plugging it back in. It’s that or just having the drive out for like a minute has been resolving my issue for a few days. No reformatting but attempting to keep the drive from being too full. 🤷🏾‍♀️


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

So far removing the drive, reformatting, and putting the teslacam folder back on seems to have worked. At least for the last 2 drives.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> At one point, I lliterally had to press format a dozen times before it worked.


Always a good sign for well-written, bug-free software.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

Sentry appears to be working again reliably on later 2022.16 releases and also 2022.20.6 (my current). Question though, did we ever get indication that flashing the lights would become an option? I‘d appreciate that for some parking scenarios where it just draws more attention than desirable.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I rewarded Tesla with a $45 Tesla Branded memory card purchase today from their website under "Shop." I've had issues with FSD suddenly failing and get the red X on my dash camera icon. I had tried two different properly formatted (I think?) cards prior. I'll report back when it arrives later in the week...


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I rewarded Tesla with a $45 Tesla Branded memory card purchase today from their website under "Shop." I've had issues with FSD suddenly failing and get the red X on my dash camera icon. I had tried two different properly formatted (I think?) cards prior. I'll report back when it arrives later in the week...


It's not the card. My wife's Y came with the Tesla USB stick and kept failing as well. She updated from 2022.12.3->2022.16.3 and it stopped failing. While mine remains on 2022.12.3 (FSDbeta) and it still has constant issues.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> That's a well-known issue with some of the 2022.13.* series of software.
> You can reboot the computer to get it to work again for a little while. But you'll have to wait for a software update for this to be permanently fixed.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Yup.. formatted the drive, worked fine for a few days, then comes back with the X. Car allows me to reformat it and it works for a day, then the x comes back.

Maybe the next version of FSD beta will have this fixed as well.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

IIRC, you don't need to reformat - just unplug it and plug it back in, and it will usually work fine for a day or two.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

garsh said:


> IIRC, you don't need to reformat - just unplug it and plug it back in, and it will usually work fine for a day or two.


Or reboot the car.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> Or reboot the car.


Yeah - just reboot the car daily. Treat it like it's Windows 95 and it'll be fine for a day.


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

Noticed similar problem using a Jeda hub. I reformatted and problem returned. Next I removed the hub and tried a thumb drive, and all was well. I’m thinking it may be an issue with the hub and have contacted Jeda.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

RickO2018 said:


> Noticed similar problem using a Jeda hub. I reformatted and problem returned. Next I removed the hub and tried a thumb drive, and all was well. I’m thinking it may be an issue with the hub and have contacted Jeda.


I assume you've checked your car's software and confirmed that you're not on the 2022.13.* series?


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

garsh said:


> I assume you've checked your car's software and confirmed that you're not on the 2022.13.* series?


FSD BETA 10.12.2 (2022.12.3.20) for several months. This problem just popped up a few days ago.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

RickO2018 said:


> FSD BETA 10.12.2 (2022.12.3.20) for several months. This problem just popped up a few days ago.


This is a common issue with the 2022.12.* series of software. It's purely a car firmware issue - not a Jeda issue. It has even happened to people with high-quality SSD drives connected directly to the car.

As a workaround, you can unplug and re-plug your devices, and that will usually get them working again. Or rebooting the car's MCU will get them working again for a while. But the only real fix is to wait for a software update off of 2022.12.*.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah.. I've got the same setup pretty much. T5 SSD and the Jeda hub. I have to unplug the drive now every so often. Sometimes even have to reformat the drive with the car interface to get it to show up to start working. 

Hopefully the next FSD beta version fixes the problem.


----------



## rpreuss (Jan 5, 2019)

shareef777 said:


> It's not the card. My wife's Y came with the Tesla USB stick and kept failing as well. She updated from 2022.12.3->2022.16.3 and it stopped failing. While mine remains on 2022.12.3 (FSDbeta) and it still has constant issues.


Here it is, August 16, and my USB drive still doesn't work reliably, since, like you I am STUCK on 2022.12.3.20. I don't even use FSDbeta because it in no way is close to working. So, I do not have a functional/reliable sentry or dash cam. If I could I would love to ask Tesla to remove me from the FSDBeta program so I could again get current updates.


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

Derik said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has had the same ongoing issue I have. Trying to see if it is a software related thing, or hardware in the car, or maybe my drive is giving up.
> 
> My usb SSD keeps not wanting to mount to the car, where I'm getting the red X on the dashcam button. (Thank goodness they added that back, who knows how long I was going with it on the red X). I can sometimes get the drive to remount OK by unplugging it and plugging it back in. Sometimes it still won't read the drive.
> 
> ...


I get X on the camera circle and have to remove and reinsert the USB flash drive a couple of times until the dash cam indicator shows it is working. Question: When is the firmware update coming out? This is very annoying because I want my cameras recording at all times without having to remember to manually activate them.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

Rapdka said:


> I get X on the camera circle and have to remove and reinsert the USB flash drive a couple of times until the dash cam indicator shows it is working. Question: When is the firmware update coming out? This is very annoying because I want my cameras recording at all times without having to remember to manually activate them.


To my knowledge, no one has stated this has been fixed. We are all still waiting.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

EpsilonKore said:


> To my knowledge, no one has stated this has been fixed. We are all still waiting.


It's fixed in build 2022.16.* and later.


----------



## PhilSec (Jul 18, 2018)

I have same problem still. Version 2022.44.* 
"Format Drive" button would flicker when wiggling Jeda Hub, so I took that out and tried drive direct to the car's USB port. Same problem. Do I have bad data lines?
The Jeda Pad still charges fine. No problems.

Also, tried the back seat ports. No even flickering there. Do those not have data lines, does anyone know?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

PhilSec said:


> Also, tried the back seat ports. No even flickering there. Do those not have data lines, does anyone know?


The rear ports are not data-enabled.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PhilSec said:


> I have same problem still. Version 2022.44.*
> "Format Drive" button would flicker when wiggling Jeda Hub, so I took that out and tried drive direct to the car's USB port. Same problem. Do I have bad data lines?


I would suspect that you have a bad drive. Try a different one.


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

Light show USB memory stick formatted correctly for custom light shows aren’t picked up from the Jedi Hub USB ports. Does anyone know if you have to remove the Jedi Hub in order for the car to read data from the USB drive?


----------



## PhilSec (Jul 18, 2018)

garsh said:


> I would suspect that you have a bad drive. Try a different one.


Drive works fine, no problem, when plugged into my computer. Ran disk check on it a few times, healthy. Erased it to be sure. 
I suppose I will try another drive just to be sure there its not some weird interaction between that drive and my Tesla. 

Thanks, @Kizzy for confirming my suspicion on the rear ports.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PhilSec said:


> Drive works fine, no problem, when plugged into my computer.


Many drives work perfectly fine with a computer. But TeslaCam puts very high write demands on the drive, and many of them can't keep up.

There's at least one huge thread where people discussed issues with their chosen drives:









USB drives - suggestions, issues, formatting, partitioning


Hi all, At some point in the past, I must have allowed iTunes to convert my .mp3 collection to .m4a. Now I am trying to use music on a USB stick for the first time with the Model 3, and it appears Tesla does not support the .m4a format. Anyone know of a good tool for converting a crap-ton of...




www.teslaownersonline.com





Generally speaking, you're likely to have issues with most USB drives. Many of us avoided these issues by either installing an SSD, or using a MicroSD card with a USB reader.
This page included some recommendations:





__





Recommended Drives for the Tesla Dashcam – TeslaTap







teslatap.com


----------

